# Nuarc exposure unit modification



## boundstaffpress (Dec 15, 2009)

I recently received an almost free Nuarc flip-top plate burner. I wold like to modify it to work as a screen exposure unit. Please look at my plans, and tell me what you think.

The plate burner comes with a rubber bladder that works with a vacuum pump. I would be removing this, and replacing it with a similar, but more stretchy neoprene blanket. The blanket would be hooked up to the vacuum like the original setup. Unfortunately, the flip top does not have enough space for my roller frames. I am planning to cut a larger hole in the metal under the rubber bladder so that the neoprene blanket can stretch to accommodate my screens.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of light does the unit have. If it is metal halide you are set to go. I did one similar once but I simply used some 2 x 2 boards to build up the inside space and used the pressure sensitive door seal to make it air tight. I hung the light above. Worked great with less work than you are doing. But your plan should work. God Bless and Merry Christmas.


----------



## boundstaffpress (Dec 15, 2009)

This has a metal halide bulb. 
I too have a home made unit, but I want to take advantage of the metered exposure of this unit. Thanks for the input.

Anyone else see hang-ups I might face?


----------



## scottyl (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a flip top for burning plates, also. Mine is very old, though, and instead of a bulb, it has the two contacts that arc together......... anyone think that this would work? If so, with what modifications?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

With 40 years litho experience, I would estimate 9-10 minute exposure time. Exposing this long with carbon arc, heat build-up would probably cause problems. If the unit is operational tape a thermometer to the glass and burn it a few minutes to check the heat. I am not sure exactly how much heat would be required to expose the emulsion and make it unusable but I have heard that it will do so. God Bless.


----------



## scottyl (Feb 19, 2010)

So you think it might work, but that I will have to do something about the heat?

I also have an ITEK camera (for offset plates)... I think the lights in it are metal halide. Any possibilities here?
By the way, though I have been printing a while, I am new to screen printing.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the camera lights would be halogen, but I'm not sure about that. If they are halide, maybe you could install them in the plate maker instead of the carbon arcs. Ole Jobe


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

I also have a nu arc exposure unit like the one below. It exposes screens beautifully within about 1/12 minutes with the metal halide bulb. The only prob I've run into is it exposes from the top. I would also like to convert it so the exposure is coming from the bottom and some how rig the vaccumm to to work to make sure i can get the fine detail to expose when i need it to. Have you had any luck? Mine is the nu arc 26-1ks


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

On a similar unit I once had I took the glass off, built a frame of 1x4's, reattached the glass, put a piece of 4"foam cut to fit inside the screen on the blanket. Place the screen on the foam, line up your film, close the glass. The vacuum will then compress the foam to press the screen against the film. Worked great. Just place the unit on a table and leave the light above. God Bless.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Ole Jobe are you referring to the the unit i have?


----------



## Brandz13 (May 14, 2013)

I see this is an old post.. But I did just that with My Old Nuarc plate burner and utilized the flip panel. First I gutted the beast. since it was 220. chucked the transformers . I then pulled all the wiring out and left it connected to the timer and light switch. Since the top panel is deep I took my Jig-saw and cut the top layer right off this left a 4 in. hallow area to place my foam and screen. when the glass is closed and locked its nice and tight. I dropped in a quarts 500 watt shop light connected it to the timer and light switch. I did replace the timer dial with a newer one I found at Harbor Freight. Shined up the tin at the bottom, touched up the flat black paint on the inside.. Burns like a charm..I do have photos if anyone is interested. PS the thing is pretty light once you get those huge transformers out.


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

scottyl said:


> I have a flip top for burning plates, also. Mine is very old, though, and instead of a bulb, it has the two contacts that arc together......... anyone think that this would work? If so, with what modifications?



I use to use one like this at the first place I worked at.
Only difference between the one we used for screens vs litho was it was deeper area for the screen to sit in.
I still have the flip top & vacuum pump to it. 

Most issues we had with it was the vacuum blanket wearing out and getting holes in it, the glass would occasionally break & the arc would mis-align & ride up the side of each other.
It was a beast! oh & the fumes sucked to.


----------

